# to be a pharmacist in singapore



## cathylu

I have worked as a pharmacist for 2 years in hospital in China, is there any chance for me to find a position of pharmacist in hospital in Singapore?


----------



## pagophilus

cathylu said:


> I have worked as a pharmacist for 2 years in hospital in China, is there any chance for me to find a position of pharmacist in hospital in Singapore?


Singapore Pharmacy Council don't list any Chinese universities that they recognise, but from looking at the Ministry of Health Holdings Allied Health website, I suspect it might be possible. Maybe send an email to [email protected] and ask them.


----------



## cathylu

I really appreciate your advice. And I checked the website of the Singapore Pharmacy Council and found the list of universities they recognized before, the result is as you told me, so I feel very desperate and plan to change my career, but now I think I can try as you suggested, Thank you very much!


----------



## Aque1997

Good morning, 
I am a registered pharmacist in Florida, United states. 
How do I get started to transfer my licence to china?
I will be teaching in a university in February 2020.


----------

